
Empathy represses analytic thought, and vice versa (2012) - westoncb
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/10/121030161416.htm
======
westoncb
Original paper (fMRI reveals reciprocal inhibition between social and physical
cognitive domains):
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3602121/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3602121/)

